
The Switch-Router War Is Over, and Hyperscalers Won - rbanffy
https://www.nextplatform.com/2019/07/23/the-switch-router-war-is-over-and-hyperscalers-won/
======
mcmatterson
I did a lot of network work early in my career (high school job at a small
town ISP in the early 90's), and have read deeply about / waxed nostalgia for
the Arpanet era ever since.

Networking now is as different from my ISP days as they were to the days of
IMPs. It's remarkable.

